
Show HN: LogDNA – Embed server logs onto any web page - leeab
https://docs.logdna.com/docs/embedded-views
======
leeab
Hi everyone, I'm a co-founder / CTO of LogDNA. We were in Y Combinator's W15
batch and launched our cloud logging platform last year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074537))

From the beginning, we’ve always wanted to be able to embed logs (light log
viewer with live tail) onto any web page and we’ve just released this! Let us
know if you have any feedback or cool use cases.

So far we’ve seen these pretty awesome uses from early testers:

1) custom internal dashboards with 1 embedded log viewer tab per internal app

2) showing customers their own logs

3) show inner workings of their app

Screenshot: [https://files.readme.io/2351a3a-embedded-
views.gif](https://files.readme.io/2351a3a-embedded-views.gif)

I’m happy to answer any questions you may have!

------
saimiam
I see this all the time with tech startups - the marketing copy on your
website is technical and emotionless.

 _Pinpoint production issues instantly._

 _LogDNA is the best logging platform you will ever use. Learn why
enterprises, startups, and hobbyist developers all love LogDNA._

This appeals to no emotion at all except maybe your vanity as co-founder. I
took the liberty of rewriting it to make it more people focused.

 _All your server logs in one place_

 _Gain insights, find bugs, and monitor systems from one simple, ultra-fast
dashboard. Fall in love with LogDNA along with a myriad enterprises, startups,
and hobbyists alike._

(FD - I'm a techie trying to improve my communication skills to appeal to
_people_.)

~~~
leeab
Sounds good! Yeah our site is definitely in need of some love. Just haven't
had time (busy plugging tech debt and working on new stuff). Planning on major
improvements next month along with onboarding.

~~~
saimiam
I'd love to take a crack at humanizing your site in return for some
endorsements. If you don't like the work, you can always hire a proper
marketing consultant.

Email in profile.

------
anonfunction
Isn't the example just a gif? The pause and open link are shown like it's the
real deal but then it just opens up into a lightbox.

Where can I see an example of the actual embedded logs?

~~~
leeab
Just created a live example:
[https://logdna.com/frame_tester.html](https://logdna.com/frame_tester.html)

The gif was from our docs page which afaik doesn't allow js.

------
dtran
Congrats Chris, Lee, Ryan and the rest of the team on the launch!

